# Secondary Infertility and beginning investigations in July



## jo_ratty (Jun 19, 2012)

hi all, I'm new to this.

My name is Joanne, been with my partner on and off for 10 years and finally bagged him at the altar 2 years ago. We have an 8 year old son together and have been trying to conceive now for the last 2 and half years. 

Preliminary investigations with our GP showed that my hubbys FSH levels are off the chart, also he has  a hydrocele, varicocele and nodules and suffered an undescendend testicle at birth corrected at age 7. My investigations were ok. GP has referred us to the Womens Hospital at Liverpool for further investigations, we are seeing Mr Kingsland.

I would hope to get some support from this site and others who are going through a similar thing to us or have been in this position prebiously.

Thank you
Joanne


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Joanne, welcome to the boards.  We were unexplained ourselves but hopefully, there are some ladies on here who share your experiences and will be able offer you advice and reassurance.

It's a hard journey and I think a lot of sympathy is given to couples struggling to conceive their first children but secondary infertility and the emotional impact of secondary infertility is underestimated.  People who haven't been through it don't realise how upsetting/heartbreaking it is.

You are not alone.  I hope you will find the comfort and support here that you need.


----------



## Jillycooper (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Joanne,

I am new here too, just joined over the weekend. We, too, are suffering secondary infertility. We have a son who is 5 and we've been trying for the last 2.5 years with no results. We're just in the midst of investigations at our local hospital and are due back at the consultant's next week to discuss the outcome. As we already have a child and I don't know what more tests they can offer us, I am preparing myself for this being the end of the "no cost" path for us -- and where we go from there, I'm not sure.

Do you know yet when you will be seeing your consultant, or what tests you may have?

xx


----------



## tori2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

hi ladies, 

i too have had secondary infertility. i have 2 children aged 8 and 5, both conceived naturally within 12mths of ttc.
i have been ttc for 18mths.

i was almost embarrassed to go to the docs, thought they would have looked at me ' like i should be happy with what i've already got'.....i couldnt have been more wrong, they were very supportive, also couldnt believe how quickly things got moving.

after the initial blood tests/semen tests etc i was referred to my local fertility clinic, i got seen within 6 weeks and discovered i have PCOS. i was started on clomid straight away, they give me the prescription there and then...anyways to cut a long story short, the clomid didnt agree with me and i was changed to a drug called tamoxifen the following month, that was june...and im now 5 weeks pregnant!!!

so happy and cant believe how quickly everything has happened, compared to the last 18mths of let down month after month.

girls, im passing some baby dust your way, everyones circumstances are different and i really hope ur dreams come true. 

if u have any questions about the drugs i was on, or anything else i can maybe help u with let me know.
xxx


----------

